# Range Rover Evoque - New Car Protection, Auto Finesse LSPs!



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Guys, - - UPDATE ON PAGE 5!! - -

Been waiting to get my hands on this for a while, but things have been getting in the way! It belongs to my girlfriends Mum who traded in the JCW Mini for it 2 weeks ago. However, lovely morning yesterday so i went round and got started. It's brand new, i washed it once last weekend very quickly but that's it.

It's a great spec, with the Dynamic pack (switchable sport mode and the black touches on the exterior) and the Lux pack (fully panoramic roof, keyless go and a few other bits).

Here are a few before pictures:





































So, started off on the wheels, which were cleaned using Espuma Revolution through the pump sprayer:










Agitated using an EZ Detail Brush and the Dodo Supernatural Wheel Sponge (great bit of kit for getting between the spokes). Tyres scrubbed using Bilt Hamber Surfex HD and a Megs stiff brush:










Rinsed:










The car was then foamed using a solution of Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash mixed with some AF Lather through the lance:



















I then went round the car with Surfex and an Envy brush agitating the delicate areas, paying particular attention to the bug-splatted front end!





































I then rinsed the car, and washed 2BM with AF Lather and a microfiber mitt:



















Rinsed to leave this:










Couple of small tar spots dealt with using Tardis, before:










During:










Wiped away with a fresh cloth. I then sprayed the rear end with Wolf's Deironizer, which got working on a surprising amount of contamination:



















Then... The heavens opened and rain stopped play. We decided that it was in for the day and the only way i would get it done was to drive a couple of miles down the road to our works warehouse where i normally store all my gear anyway. We did that, and of course the car was filthy again!



















So, another foam and 2BM wash it was into the warehouse and dried with plush drying towels:





































Once it was dry, i inspected the car and it was clear that it had been prepped by the dealer, and dried with a drying blade. There was straight line RDS all over the car, which were hardly noticeable, but i really didn't have time to correct it today. Only had 5 hours with the car so had to overlook these this time. Unless you really inspected them, the white paint was quite forgiving.

I then polished the car using Auto Finesse Tough Prep using a 3M Yellow pad on the DA (pad turned green in the wash!)




























The black A-Pillars were quite swirled, so i did the same with these:

Before:










After:










All the intricate areas were polished by hand using a MF Pad:










After polishing i cleaned all of the glass using IPA, and then applied a coat of Dodo Supernatural Glass Sealant (including the panoramic roof!)




























I then applied the first layer of Auto Finesse Tough Coat. Didn't get on with it before, but i think it was my fault, so giving it another try using the proper methods!










Whilst this was curing i applied a layer of Mint Rims to the wheels:










The spoke gaps were big enough so i could get right to the back of the inner wheels which was ideal!

After this, i buffed the first layer of Tough Coat, followed by buffing of the Glass Sealant. I then applied another layer of Tough Coat, and started on the interior whilst it was curing.

Hoovered using Henry, wiped with APC and coated with Wolf's Silk Milk, and polished the door shuts with AF Tripple. Afters only:














































Tyres were then dressed with 2 coats of AF Satin:










50:50










After this, i then buffed the second layer of Tough Coat with a plush Eurow Towel:










So, after a quick second buff, it was finished. Unfortunately it's inside pics only as it was launching it down outside!













































































































And my favourite one to finish:










Thanks for reading guys, i love this car and I hope my missus can buy it off her Mum in a couple of years time!

Jon


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome finish!! Looks amazing. Some lovely products used too!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Cracking finish, looking  in the afters :thumb:


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Stunning, loved all the pics :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely finish there:argie: Changed your view on TC now?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

bigslippy said:


> Lovely finish there:argie: Changed your view on TC now?


Cheers mate, I always loved the ease of use of tough coat, but I got shocking durability (4 weeks at best) but I applied it to bare paint, only 1 coat. This time, I used tough prep and gave it 2 coats so i'm hoping it works better. I really want it to work as it's a joy to use!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very sharp finish, Top job mate.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Stunning car absolutely love it, keep telling my mum she needs one next ha


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice stuff Jon - was there much TV left after those 2 coats - I didn't put *much* in that small bottle?


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> Nice stuff Jon - was there much TV left after those 2 coats - I didn't put *much* in that small bottle?


Yeah loads Nick, i reckon there is enough to do another coat. I found it spreads forever!


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

excellent work mate...looks great:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice indeed mate, will have to give Tough Prep a go as I'm using Rejuvante on nearly all my details at present :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning finish, absolutely love these cars. :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a great result on a white car, fresh and mint.

Thank-you. John Tht.


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

Good work - looks a lot better as a 3dr than a 5dr methinks


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

billybadger said:


> Good work - looks a lot better as a 3dr than a 5dr methinks


I agree mate, looks superb with the panoramic roof too!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice n glossy :thumb:


----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> I agree mate, looks superb with the panoramic roof too!


My Qashqai's got a panoramic roof - and that's where the similarities between the two cars end!


----------



## TIFF (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks superb mate....


----------



## sneaky! (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nice, really lovely car!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish..great job:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there Jon :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Love the evoques, just wasn't patient enough to wait 6-12months for one. Great turn around in the time you had!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic , great finish to it


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i absolutely love these and this ones stunning


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

cracking finish buddy , nice car


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Car looks really good!!
amazing work:thumb:


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

good job mate! Very nice!


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jon- Stunning result


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

sneaky! said:


> Very nice, really lovely car!





tonyy said:


> Fantastic finish..great job:thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Good job there Jon :thumb:





Clyde said:


> Love the evoques, just wasn't patient enough to wait 6-12months for one. Great turn around in the time you had!


She thought that when she ordered it, however this one was ordered in June and turned up early August! Ahead of the quoted date of 1st September which was really good!



Derekh929 said:


> Looks fantastic , great finish to it





jayz_son said:


> i absolutely love these and this ones stunning





jfletch121 said:


> cracking finish buddy , nice car





ronwash said:


> Car looks really good!!
> amazing work:thumb:





Mikee said:


> good job mate! Very nice!





GJH0702 said:


> Jon- Stunning result


Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks great, love the last shot


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking finish mate .


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

cotter said:


> Looks great, love the last shot





colarado red said:


> Stunning





Lupostef said:


> Cracking finish mate .


Thanks fellas! :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great finnish fella


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazing finish. The Mrs wants one of these so good to see how they look after a great detail.

Where did you get that cool little TC Bottle and sprayer from?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Bod42 said:


> Amazing finish. The Mrs wants one of these so good to see how they look after a great detail.
> 
> Where did you get that cool little TC Bottle and sprayer from?


Thanks mate, I think I picked it up from home bargains a while back for a couple of quid! Very useful, I could do with a couple more!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Great Job - I love this car - would love to own one.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

masammut said:


> Great Job - I love this car - would love to own one.


Thanks, me too! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Update!*

Hi Guys,

Just a quick update as i was round at er' Mums this morning and it was raining. Some lovely beading from Tough Coat!




























Some fantastic beading from Dodo Supernatural Glass Sealant:










And then we get to the tyres with Auto Finesse Satin - 2 coats were applied 4 days ago...










All but gone really. To be fair, i love the finish it gives but it doesn't really last very long...

I'll try applying another couple of layers to see if it might last longer with the layers built up, but with clean tyres it doesn't really last.


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice detailing Jon, looks great.:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Nice detailing Jon, looks great.:thumb:


Cheers Rob!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice update Jon. Think you'll like the tyre dressing I've got for you. Will come and find you tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> Nice update Jon. Think you'll like the tyre dressing I've got for you. Will come and find you tomorrow :thumb:


Top man, I've got a little something packed up for you too. I'm on my way soon for set up day with Chris!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

